# Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL oder Spectral AL 9.0 EX



## Kajaking-Mark (15. September 2013)

Hi,

habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein 2014er Nerve AL 9.9 SL bestellt. Jetzt überlege ich ob nicht doch das Spectral AL 9.0 EX besser geeignet sein könnte.
Optisch ansprechender finde ich das Spectral, aber das soll nicht der Entscheidungsgrund sein. Versuch einer logischen Entscheidungsfindung:

1. Einsatzzweck:  Ich fahre zwar am liebsten Alpentrails, bei nüchterner Betrachtung komme ich allerdings aus Zeitgründen max.3-5x im Jahr in die Alpen, so daß ich zu 90% vor der Haustür CC mit ca. 70% Trailanteil fahre. Für die Haustürtrails reicht der Federweg des Nerve locker, die vielen kleinen Steigungen machen mit einem kletterfreudigen Nerve mehr Spaß, insbesondere bringt`s bei vielen kleinen Steigungen der CTD Lenker Remote, den das Nerve, aber nicht das Spectral hat. 
1:0 für das Nerve

2. Geometrie: (gilt für Größe M): beide 74° Sitzwinkel, Reach 410 Nerve 418,9 Spectral, aber Vorbau Nerve 80 vs. Spectral 60 somit Spectral mit -11,1 mm (Summe Reach+Vorbau) kürzer und komfortabler. Kettenstrebenlänge 450 Nerve vs. 445 Spectral, somit mehr Wendigkeit vom Spectral zu erwarten. Allerdings ist der Radstand des Nerve mit 1110,6 mm deutlich kürzer als der des Spectral mit 1140,6 mm. Frage: Ist vom Spectral mit 3cm längerem Radstand mehr Wendigkeit als vom Nerve zu erwarten ?
Gabel: 110mm Nerve vs. 140 mm Spectral EX, Dämpfer 110 vs. 130mm.
In Bezug auf Federweg klarer Sieg für das Spectral, allerdings kein Lenker-Remote.
1:1 was Federweg anbetrifft, 
1:? was Agilität und Wendigkeit anbetrifft.

3. Ausstattung: Nerve: Fox Kashima mit Remote (Punkt Nerve), Reverb Stealth (Punkt Spectral), Laufräder Mavix Crossmax vs SRAM ROAM 50 (in Bezug auf das Gewicht unentschieden), X0 One Trigger 34 / 10 - 42 (Spectral) vs. X0 mit SRAM Carbonkurbeln 38/24 / 11-36 (Nerve).
Die X0 One Trigger ist als einfach "Racekurbel" zwar "geil" aber nüchtern betrachtet mit 34/42 als kleinstem Gang im steilem Anstieg mühsam.
Da ich gerne auch steile Uphills fahre wäre für mich, obwohl ich emotional die X0 Trigger "geiler" finde, rational betrachtet die Nerve Übersetzung geeigneter.
Fazit: 1:1,5 für das Nerve.

4. Erfahrung: Das Nerve hat halt schon ein paar Tests gewonnen, vom Spectral wissen wir noch nichts. 

5. Gewicht: Das Nerve mit seinen 12,1 Kg dürfte vom Spectral mit Reverb Stealth und mehr Federweg keinesfalls unterboten, sicher überboten werden, würde mal zwischen 12,5-12,8 Kg schätzen. 

6. Preis: Sollte das Spectral bei 3,3 k landen, wäre das o.K., da die Reverb stealth die man beim Nerve nachrüsten muß, schon dabei wäre.

And the winner is ?

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2013)

Aber es zwingt dich doch keiner, bei dem optisch viel geileren Spektral eine Ausstattung zu nehmen, die nur 1 KB vorn hat?

Da würde ich doch erstmal warten, was dann tatsächlich an Varianten erhältlich ist (jeweils) und dann genau nachrechnen.

PS: bei so einem Bike braucht man keine Absenkung an der Gabel. Eher ist eine möglichst steife Gabel wichtig, also zB ich tät da eine Pike bevorzugen statt so einem 32er TALAS Zahnstocher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (15. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch erstmal warten, was dann tatsächlich an Varianten erhältlich ist (jeweils) und dann genau nachrechnen.



Ich schätze mal diese hier:

http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2013)

Boah, was für Ausstattungen  . 
Da kommt in der Tat nur das EX in Frage.

Naja, wenn du nicht so schwer bist, wird dir ne Revelation reichen. 
Oder du nimmst das günstigste und strippst es, um es sinnvoll aufzubauen - also Fox Kram raus und RS Monarch und Pike rein.


----------



## filiale (15. September 2013)

2. Geo: Federweg sind 110 in der Regel ausreichend weil die Technik des Fahrers 70% ausmacht und der Rest das Material.
Da Du Wert auf den remote hebel am Lenker legst, mußt Du den preislich fairer Weise auch beim Spectral mit draufrechnen. Ich meine so um die 80-100 Euro liegt so ein Zug.
Die Wendigkeit wird hauptsächlich vom Radstand bestimmt. Somit ist das Nerve wendiger. Die 5mm Kettenstrebe merkt der Ottonormalverbraucher nicht (das Meiste ist Kopfsache).

3. Ausstattung: Du kannst Dir jederzeit andere Kettenblätter vorne montieren. Die kosten kleines Geld. Damit kommst Du dann der 3-10 fach wieder näher und insbesondere die kleinen Gänge kannst Du dann nachziehen.

4. Tests: Die Tests sind relativ und immer ahängig vom Tester. Nur weil der dieses oder jenes für gut empfindet heißt es noch lange nicht das Du das beim fahren auch so empfindest. Gelände und Vorlieben können schon stark abweichen.

5. Gewicht: Beim Gewicht wird das Spectral mit Sicherheit schwerer werden. Man merkt bekanntlich jedes Kilo das man mit rauf trägt. Da bleibt es nur abzuwarten bis die Specs online sind.

Fazit: Ich bin auch am überlegen zwischen Nerve AL 29 und Spectral. Das Gewicht ist für mich allerdings ein klares Gegenargument. Das Gewicht kommt allerdings auch durch die 350gr schwerere Reverb. Und der Rahmen wird schwerer sein um ihn durch Verstrebungen stabiler zu bekommen. Der Rest, wie z.B. Vorbau, sind alles Sachen, die man durch Trinkgeld ändern kann. Für mich ist das Nerve der klare Favorit. Wenn verfügbar in KO, werde ich mal Vorort probefahren.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (19. September 2013)

Hallo,
Ich war vor 2 Wochen bei Canyon und habe mir genau die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Da ich sehr viel Bergauf fahre und dies auch mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit tun will, spielt bei mir das Gewicht eine entscheiden Rolle.
Als man mir sagte, dass das Spektral fast 1,5kg schwerer wird, ging meine Entscheidung sofort zu Gunsten des Nerve AL29 9.9 SL. Habs auch direckt bestellt.


----------



## Joe79 (19. September 2013)

Gute Wahl! Denke das Nerve ist der beste Kompromiss...


----------



## filiale (19. September 2013)

Ich werde auf alle Fälle eine Waage mitnehmen und Vorort nachwiegen. Die Angaben auf der Homepage sind mir zu gewagt...


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (19. September 2013)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Da ich auch gerne uphill fahre bleibe ich ggw. aus 2 Gründen bei meiner Nerve Bestellung:
1. Gewicht.  Das Nerve SL hat 12,1 Kg. Wir wissen noch nichts über das Rahmengewicht des Spectral, bei längeren Reach in der selben Rahmengrösse und Einsatzbereich AM/Soft Enduro, was mehr Stabilität erfordert, dürfte er mit Sicherheit schwerer als der Nerve Rahmen werden. = + xxx Gramm.
Gabel: Fox 32 Float 29 CTD 120 (für 110er  find ich kein Gewicht) 1,8 Kg, Fox 
34 Float 140mm : 2,0 Kg = (+ 200g für das Spectral), Reverb Stealth: 567g , Ritchey ca. 200g = + 367g für das Spectral, Reifen Conti 29 Race Sport 2.2 a 600g vs. Maxxis Ardent Kevlar EXO MaxxPro 2.4 29 a 774g = 300g für das Spectral. Die Laufräder schenken sich nicht viel. Ohne Berücksichtigung des Rahmens haben wir schon ein Mehrgewicht von 870 g beim Spectral, insgesamt. dürften wohl 1-1.5 Kg wie vom Canyon Mitarbeiter behauptet zusammenkommen.

2. Übersetzung: Ich, weiß, man muß die SRAM X0 ONE nicht fahren, man auch das SL mit 2fach KB nehmen. Ich finde die XO beim EX halt cool, nüchtern betrachtet, passt sie aber nicht zu einem kletterfreudigen 29 er. Da ist einerseits die tolle Traktion und das erheblich geringer steigende VR des 29er was steile Anstiege ermöglicht und da montiert man anderseits eine für sehr steile Steigungen zu schwere Untersetzung von 32/42.

Obwohl mir das Spectral optisch besser gefällt bleibe ich aus " Vernunftsgründen" - sofern man bei einem 3k Mtb noch von Vernunft sprechen kann - beim Nerve.


----------



## filiale (19. September 2013)

Das 9.9 und das 9.9SL sollen beide 12.1 kg wiegen. Bin mal gespannt wie Du den Unterschied siehst der 500 Euro zwischen den Modellen begründet ?


----------



## dj_holgie (19. September 2013)

70% trailanteil! Wow von so touren kann ich nur träumen, bin froh wenn ich auf 20% komme..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2013)

Hier ist mal eine teileliste von meinem Nerve. Ausgangangsbasis war das 7.9 rahmengröße M


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (23. September 2013)

danke für Eure Antworten. War am WE mit meinem alten Fully in den Alpen, bin einen schönen langen Trail abgefahren, S2  vielleicht mit ein paar S3 Stellen, da wäre wahrscheinlich ein Strive das richtige Gerät gewesen. Allerdings dauerte der Trail nur ca. 1 Stunde, die ganze Tour aber 6h, die restlichen 5h mit steilem Uphill und Bedarf nach Traktion wäre wieder das Nerve besser gewesen. 
Frage an die Nerve Fahrer: machen mit dem Nerve auch verblockte, enge, technische Trails mit Stufen, Treppen, Spitzkehren etc. Spaß ? Oder brauch ich gar ein Strive ?


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Das ist wieder so eine Frage die man so nicht wirklich beantworten kann. Brauchen tust du nur 2 Reifen, der Rest ist eine Frage der Fahrtechnik/Geschwindigkeit/persönlicher Geschmack. Keine Frage mit mehr FW ist natürlich einfacher, irgendwann kann man einfach den Lenker festhalten und über alles drüber bolzen.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (29. September 2013)

Ich hab' mein (Luxus-) Problem Nerve vs. Spectral mittlerweile "gelÃ¶st". Warum soll ich eigentlich wenn ich mehr All- Mountain/Enduro (mehr Federweg) will noch weitere Monate auf ein 1,5 Kg schwereres Spectral warten, wenn ich bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he ein 29er mit 140 er Fox-Talas, Voll- Carbon -Rahmen, bereits eingebauter Reverb, robusten Schlappen (Hans Dampf, keine 600g Ãberzieher wie bei Nerve) und dennoch nur 12,4 Kg fÃ¼r 3200.-â¬ (von 4200.-â¬ auf 3200.-â¬ reduziert) bekommen kann ? Also hab ich mir gestern ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 SL Black'n Green gekauft.
Tja, auch andere MÃ¼tter haben schÃ¶ne TÃ¶chter.
Bin jetzt 3x damit gefahren. Was soll ich anderes sagen: Traumbike. 
Die Vielseitigkeit: Schneller harter Uphill . Lokout rein, Gabel abgesenkt und im Wiegetritt hoch wie mit einem Hardtail. Downhill ? Mit Reverb den Sattel runter, DÃ¤mpfung auf und.....
Reitete ich mit meinem alten 26er Fully ein hÃ¼pfendes Zicklein das ich mit den Oberschenkeln auf dem Kurs halten musste und danach das GefÃ¼hl hatte etwas geleistet zu haben (+Nackenschmerzen vom GerÃ¼ttel), sitze ich bei der gleichen Abfahrt auf dem Cube, lasse es laufen, denke mir das Teil langweilt sich und habe danach das GefÃ¼hl lediglich ein nettes AufwÃ¤rmtraining gemacht zu haben. In Schotter/Steinpassagen lÃ¤uft das Teil eine so souverÃ¤ne Spur wie ein Racecarving Ski durch gefrorene Schneeklumpen. 
Obwohl ich heute mit einem Speed runtergefahren bin, den ich mich mit meinem 26 er nie getraut hÃ¤tte, und somit fÃ¼r mich innere Angstgrenzen verschoben habe hatte ich danach das GefÃ¼hl am Potential dieses Bikes gerade mal etwas geknabbert und das GerÃ¤t eigentlich gelangweilt zu haben.
AuÃer der kritisierten Deore Cassette an einem 4,2kâ¬ Bike finde ich an dieser extrem vielseitigen SpaÃ-Rakete keine Nachteile.
Ich bin total happy.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Ich hab' mein (Luxus-) Problem Nerve vs. Spectral mittlerweile "gelÃ¶st". Warum soll ich eigentlich wenn ich mehr All- Mountain/Enduro (mehr Federweg) will noch weitere Monate auf ein 1,5 Kg schwereres Spectral warten, wenn ich bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he ein 29er mit 140 er Fox-Talas, Voll- Carbon -Rahmen, bereits eingebauter Reverb, robusten Schlappen (Hans Dampf, keine 600g Ãberzieher wie bei Nerve) und dennoch nur 12,4 Kg fÃ¼r 3200.-â¬ (von 4200.-â¬ auf 3200.-â¬ reduziert) bekommen kann ? Also hab ich mir gestern ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 SL Black'n Green gekauft.
> Tja, auch andere MÃ¼tter haben schÃ¶ne TÃ¶chter.
> Bin jetzt 3x damit gefahren. Was soll ich anderes sagen: Traumbike.
> Die Vielseitigkeit: Schneller harter Uphill . Lokout rein, Gabel abgesenkt und im Wiegetritt hoch wie mit einem Hardtail. Downhill ? Mit Reverb den Sattel runter, DÃ¤mpfung auf und.....
> ...



Die Vorteile die du da beschreibst sind aber eher 29" Vorteile allgemein und nicht bike spezifische Sachen. Und das Bike schon mal nachgewogen? Bei Cube kann man ja nochmal was draufschlagen, wobei sich Canyon dieses Jahr eher mehr der RealitÃ¤t genÃ¤hert hat und alle Bikes der Angabe nach schwerer wurden..


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (29. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Vorteile die du da beschreibst sind aber eher 29" Vorteile allgemein und nicht bike spezifische Sachen. Und das Bike schon mal nachgemessen? Bei Cube kann man ja nochmal was draufschlagen, wobei sich Canyon dieses Jahr eher mehr der Realität genähert hat und alle Bikes der Angabe nach schwerer wurden..



Lass mir halt die Illusion dass es nur 12,4 Kg wiegt.
Wahrscheinlich wiegt's mehr, dafür sind keine 600g Häute drauf wie beim Nerve, mit denen wie einige Forumsmitglieder hier, gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt einen Platten haben. Tät'ich solche Schlappen drauf, hätte ich auch gleich 400 g runter, so Gramm zu luchsen ich etwas billig von Canyon.

Die Laufruhe ist 29 er typisch, das stimmt. Aber nicht 29 er typisch sind 140 mm Federweg und ein Rahmengewicht einschl. Dämpfer von 2100g:

http://www.beste-bikes.com/wp-conte...Bikes_Stereo_Super_HPC_140_SL_Testbericht.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Lass mir halt die Illusion dass es nur 12,4 Kg wiegt.
> Wahrscheinlich wiegt's mehr, dafür sind keine 600g Häute drauf wie beim Nerve, mit denen wie einige Forumsmitglieder hier, gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt einen Platten haben. Tät'ich solche Schlappen drauf, hätte ich auch gleich 400 g runter, so Gramm zu luchsen ich etwas billig von Canyon.
> 
> Die Laufruhe ist 29 er typisch, das stimmt. Aber nicht 29 er typisch sind 140 mm Federweg und ein Rahmengewicht einschl. Dämpfer von 2100g:
> ...



Ich versteh auch nicht waurm man nicht wenigstens die Protection / SnakeSkin Variante verbaut wegen den paar Gramm. Ich fahre die ungeschützen auch nicht, die Dinger schlitzt man sich so schnell auf echt abartig . Für Forstautobahn reichen die vielleicht..

Rahmengewicht ist echt klasse, ist ja leichter als der Lux Rahmen, aber selbst denn kann man mit 100 MM FW nicht wirklich vergleichen. Ein AM/Enduro Rahmen sollte ja schon stabiler gebaut sein..


----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> http://www.beste-bikes.com/wp-conte...Bikes_Stereo_Super_HPC_140_SL_Testbericht.pdf



Liest sich sehr gut, ist sicherlich auch ein sehr geiles Bike. 

Aber das der Rahmen nur eine hauchdünne Klarlackschicht hat würde ich auf jeden Fall mindestens den Hinterbau komplett mit 3M Folie abkleben.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (29. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Liest sich sehr gut, ist sicherlich auch ein sehr geiles Bike.
> Aber das der Rahmen nur eine hauchdünne Klarlackschicht hat würde ich auf jeden Fall mindestens den Hinterbau komplett mit 3M Folie abkleben.



Danke für den Tip. Am Unterrohr ist ein großflächiger Schaumstoffpad verklebt, der reicht. An der re. Kettenstrebe ist schon Folie drauf, ggf. kleb ich an der Linken oder am Sitzrohr noch Folie drauf.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Am Unterrohr ist ein großflächiger Schaumstoffpad verklebt, der reicht. An der re. Kettenstrebe ist schon Folie drauf, ggf. kleb ich an der Linken oder am Sitzrohr noch Folie drauf.



Kannst ja gerne mal in den Nerve CF Lackqualität Thread reinschauen, wie so ein Hinterbau/Bike nach einem Jahr ansonsten aussieht. Und da ist eine normale Menge Lack verarbeitet worden... Ist halt kein andosierter Rahmen, wo die Steine von abprallen


----------

